# "extracurricular" activities for chefs.



## pcieluck (Dec 9, 2010)

Maybe extracurricular isn't the correct word for an adult to use.  But I find myself in a lousy routine of all work and no play; one job cooking the same sirloin and chicken breast dishes every day; another job doing only the most trivial of prep-work; no real relationships with any people; and no family to really take care of. So, I'm interested in some things (food related) that you get involved in outside of work.  Maybe even some sources of information available online for such things.


----------



## fermi fang (Sep 30, 2012)

food related

- help be the cook of some public events..

- volunteer to cook for one of those homeless people things

- write a cook book

non food related

- workout 8D

- play an instrument?


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Having started a family, I had to give mine up...for now at least. http://www.airsoftcanada.com/ is a forum I regular on for my hobby. What is airsoft? Think paintball only funner, in my opinion at least. Same fundamentals as shooting real firearms; same handing, safety, equipment with the biggest difference being we can shoot people without pesky little consequences like death. Its more milsim (military simulation) oriented vs 2 team elimination speedballer so its a deeper team building activity and tactical problem solving coupled with a lot of luck. Easy to cheat? Sure it is since the 6mm BBs we shoot don't leave visible marks on hits so we rely on something else, honour. It is left up to the players to call their own hits and remove themselves, it says a lot more about the character and maturity of the community when we can self police ourselves.

Not cheap to start up in; I probably dumped $1200 in my first year alone with $300 of my gear being useless for one reason or another. BBs however are cheaper shot for shot with a 2000 count bag going for $10. And if you are a real steel shooter, airsoft is roughly 80% compatible of real steel accessories.


----------

